# Updated collection pics



## paphioboy (Apr 6, 2010)

Finally having better success with barbata hybrids (my favourite  ).. As usual, not much blooming in my measly collection, sorry about that.. That's Maudiae coloratum in spike..


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2010)

They look nice and healthy.


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2010)

They look good. What's the present strategy? I'm moving more of my barbata types into semi hydro.

BTW I have a Gongora truncata with 6 inflorescence s in various stages of development. When/if 2-3 are open at the same time I'll take a pic for you.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 6, 2010)

Everyone looks great! 
Its always better to have fewer plants that thrive as opposed to lots that are just so-so...blooms or not!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 7, 2010)

TQ.. 

Rick, as you can see, I'm using clear pots and a mix with a higher proportion of sieved burnt red earth, which is granular and keeps its structure better with heavy watering... I'm also using 6-month Osmocote, and seems to wrk pretty well..


----------



## etex (Apr 7, 2010)

Your plants look great!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice plants.
In the 2nd photo the 2 plants in front in the 2nd raw from the right are the one from my breeding line(houray)?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for sharing. Are you home from school?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2010)

They all look so happy!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2010)

Thx..  

Valenzino, yes, those 2 in the red plastic pots are the (concolor x angthong alba) from Hourai.. Hope they grow up soon..


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2010)

Eric, nope.. Me still in OZ..


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2010)

Your dad is doing a good job then!


----------

